# A rider becomes aware of their rating



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Cute story about a journalist who realizes what a rotten pax she has been.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...BUQQqUMIMzAF&usg=AOvVaw1xv_g2gTlIA9nLSgRm2Ke5

*The shame of my very low Uber rating*
*'Once, as the customer, you were always right. Now you have to watch your back'*
_








© Pâté

July 4, 2018 4:00 am by Rebecca Rose

Have you ever vomited in an Uber before?" asked my driver unexpectedly, on the way to Paddington railway station one morning.

I told him I hadn't, and he looked at me suspiciously in the rear-view mirror. "Or have you been arguing with a driver after drinking?" Negative, I replied, feeling anxious. Could I have blanked out a drunk-and-disorderly episode? "Well, then you must have cancelled a lot of Ubers. That is the only answer," he said, definitively.

"To what?" I inquired.

"Look, you have an Uber rating of 4.2," he showed me.

"Is that bad?" I asked; 4.2 out of five sounds pretty good to me.

"That is very, very bad. Very low. Normally, I don't pick anyone up below a 4.5."

I suddenly felt a bit nauseous. I had never bothered to check my Uber-star rating - because it had never occurred to me that I would have a low one. As far as I know, I have never cancelled a ride. I always say hello to my driver, ask if they are having a good day or night, and whether they are busy. I even recently started saying "sir", just for added politeness.

"Is it possible that all the drivers who gave me a bad rating just didn't like me?" I asked. "Impossible," he said, "you would never get a low rating just for that. And it's nothing to do with how you rate us, as we don't see that. Nor do we know how much you tip. You must have done something bad. But I like you, and as soon as you get out of my car I'm going to give you five stars."

Grateful, I told him I would do the same. And then, just to confirm I was now on the way to social acceptability, I asked: "How many five-star ratings would I need to get mine up to a 4.5?" "Quite a few more," he said, and drove off.

I have never really thought of myself in terms of star ratings, and as far as I know, this is the only one I have. I don't think I have received a grade for anything since university. I checked all the official Uber snappy guidelines to being a five-star customer ("drivers shouldn't feel pressured to break any laws"). I did a poll of my FT colleagues' ratings. Apart from the - by their own admission - taciturn fashion desk, no one was below a 4.4.

At a dinner that week, I brought up my low Uber rating with friends who quickly checked theirs, as if it might be catching. "I'm a 4.75," said one; "4.9," said another with relief. I called my brother, who works in a tech start-up. He laughed and said even his most degenerate colleague had a higher rating than me.

Are we entering a new age of anxiety in which our social interactions are increasingly graded? In an infamous episode of Charlie Brooker's creepily prescient television series Black Mirror, characters give each other a star rating after every single interaction, with hideous consequences. Suddenly it doesn't feel so far-fetched. There are more and more consumer services that we are invited to rate - and which, in turn, rate us back as customers (Ebay, Amazon, to name a few).

In China, a new social credit system is under way in which people's routine behaviour is rated and scored, and data accumulated.

A high social credit score can lead to perks (lower energy bills), whereas a low one can mean exclusion from, for example, certain dating sites.

Uber defends its star ratings. "It's really easy and works well to identify trends and problems," a spokesperson says. It's also more transparent than one might think. I learn that if an Uber driver or rider does give anything less than five, they are asked to give a reason why.

In the case of serious rider offences - discrimination, abuse, physical contact - you won't just get away with a low rating. "You will hear from us," Uber tells me. "And we have the ability to close your account."

Once, as the customer, you were always right. Now, it seems, you have to watch your back. My desire to claw myself up to an Uber 4.5 has meant hailing more non-essential rides, and being extra polite. I'm happy to say that I am now 4.23 and rising. Not yet out of the doghouse, but at least on the road to respectability.

Rebecca Rose is the FT's deputy books editor
_


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I like this JOURNALIST.
I GIVE HER 5 STARS FOR BEING HONEST.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

I think the driver was kinda a dick to be honest. 

I generally pick up only 4.5 and up as well, but I don't tell people.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Cute story about a journalist who realizes what a rotten pax she has been.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...BUQQqUMIMzAF&usg=AOvVaw1xv_g2gTlIA9nLSgRm2Ke5
> 
> ...


U get 5 Stars from me if I came across you.Honesty is a lot


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> I think the driver was kinda a &%[email protected]!* to be honest.
> 
> I generally pick up only 4.5 and up as well, but I don't tell people.


He probably says the same thing to everyone to get five stars in return.

"Oh, you're a 4.2... that's very low. I'll help you. I'll give you five stars as soon as you get out of my car."

Next rider: "Oh, you're a 4.7... that's very low. I'll help you. I'll give you five stars as soon as you get out of my car."

Next rider: "Oh, you're a 4.98... that's excellent. I'll help you to keep it. I'll give you five stars as soon as you get out of my car."


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

If I don't ever want to do that drive again I'll ding them.


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

She needs to talk to drivers to see why they downrate. All sorts of possibilities not even considered in that story. A good journalist should have know to do that.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

My suspicion is a ton of minimum trips. That will tank your passenger rating, that or making people sit and wait for her. That's bad to.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> My suspicion is a ton of minimum trips. That will tank your passenger rating, that or making people sit and wait for her. That's bad to.


Exactly. Ordering a ride, making the driver wait 3.5 minutes, then going 1.4 miles away. Rinse, repeat.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Blondes are trouble


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Exactly. Ordering a ride, making the driver wait 3.5 minutes, then going 1.4 miles away. Rinse, repeat.


Or she gets mean/angry while blackout drunk?

That's another posibility.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

EphLux said:


> Blondes are trouble


Is that racist?


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Is that racist?


Only towards your race.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Only towards your race.


What about someone who is 'transitioning' from brunette to blonde. You know, the roots are dark? Or the drapes don't match the carpet?
What kind of ist would that be?


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> What about someone who is 'transitioning' from brunette to blonde. You know, the roots are dark? Or the drapes don't match the carpet?
> What kind of ist would that be?


Pubist.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Pubist.
Yea, that's me.

Do you know what the last sound a pubic hair makes before it hits the ground?
Petewie.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

Rushmanyyz said:


> I think the driver was kinda a &%[email protected]!* to be honest.
> 
> I generally pick up only 4.5 and up as well, but I don't tell people.


If you don't educate your pax they will most likely continue to do things to result in being down rated.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Or the drapes don't match the carpet?
> What kind of ist would that be?


That would be sexist, and or sexually harrassing.



UberBastid said:


> Pubist.
> Yea, that's me.
> 
> Do you know what the last sound a pubic hair makes before it hits the ground?
> Petewie.


that to

harassment (typically of a woman) in a workplace, or other professional or social situation, involving the making of unwanted sexual advances or _*obscene remarks*_.

Jokes about pubic hair falls under that...


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That would be sexist, and or sexually harrassing.
> 
> that to
> 
> ...


Yup, Judge Bork learned that. But, what about 'falling pubic hair jokes.' No?

The internet allows me some freedom that I can't enjoy in real life. Too bad too. There are free countries in this world. The speech and thought police never used to exist. It will disappear here soon enough.

Those were the days. The sixty's. You could be different then. People, all people, realized that they didn't have to agree with what you said, but that you had the right to say it - with very few exceptions. We didn't label speech. There was no such thing as 'hate speech'. It was 'your speech'. And you owned it.

Yup. Freedom was great.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> My suspicion is a ton of minimum trips. That will tank your passenger rating, that or making people sit and wait for her. That's bad to.


Can't be.
I was the queen of minimum trips when I lived near my then bf but was too afraid to walk late at night. A lot of times I'd stay over but there were also two or three nights I had to go home and grab something before work...and I'd see him everyday.

I never had a low of rating as her. I'd tip in app 9/10 times (on rare occasions I have cash on hand) but I never tell the driver I'm tipping them and I doubt they know it was me.

No one would say they were rude/*****y even if they were and they know they were...


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

They would know it was you tipping them, but they wouldn't know it in time for them to rate you.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

ibeam23 said:


> If you don't educate your pax they will most likely continue to do things to result in being down rated.


Not my problem. I don't deal with riders anymore. If they just want a ride, great. If they want to talk, great. If they a a bag of dicks though, they can bite me. Ungrateful son's a...


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> My suspicion is a ton of minimum trips. That will tank your passenger rating, that or making people sit and wait for her. That's bad to.


that's a shame. 
a passenger ordering a ride for 3 miles isn't doing anything wrong. she just wants to 3 miles.

it's low pay for us, but all the passenger wanted was a ride. if any driver dinged her for that... they're scum.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Ardery said:


> that's a shame.
> a passenger ordering a ride for 3 miles isn't doing anything wrong. she just wants to 3 miles.
> 
> it's low pay for us, but all the passenger wanted was a ride. if any driver dinged her for that... they're scum.


If you charged reasonable rates a min trip would only be like <1 mile.

I get plenty of $3.00-4.80 taxi fares... those are the ones that really bother me, but I KNOW it's part of the job.

3 miles with a non cheapo tip is like $10 in revenue for me. Which to be honest won't ruin anything.

If i get...

1 $50 fare
4 $15-$20 fares (averaging 17 each)
15 fares between $5-$14 that average $10.00 each
I'll have a lot of days like that.

That's $268 revenue or $165-170 taxable profit to me.

So.... you'd be surprised at how a 3 mile fare adds up if your getting reasonable rates.

But on uber... not so much


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ardery said:


> that's a shame.
> a passenger ordering a ride for 3 miles isn't doing anything wrong. she just wants to 3 miles.
> 
> it's low pay for us, but all the passenger wanted was a ride. if any driver dinged her for that... they're scum.


And, for what uber drivers are getting paid ... they ARE scum for starving for nothing.
bastids.
Your waitress and bartender will spit in your food. Stir your drink with his penis.

Was in the tire shop the other day spending $600
Another customer was there when the proprietor ask me if I was still driving Uber.
I said that I was, ever so infrequently. He asked me why and I told him that nobody tips, and it's not enough to make a decent living with the recent changes. 
Customer said that "the cabs in town are so expensive. A ride to xxx costs me $40 in a cab. And Uber only costs $22."
I said, "Yea, you're saving $18 - but you won't tip the driver $5. Right?"
She turned red and said, "Oh YES. I ALWAYS tip."
I smiled and said, "Yea. Sure you do. You're the one - I knew there was one in town."
The tire guy laughed.

I call people on their bull shit.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Working in news, journalists 'feel' for about 15 minutes, trust me...I know. Nobody cares because nobody cares, here is an example from "overheard in the newsroom". Great facebook like or favpage or whatever 

Desk to reporter: "This story is important. Could you chop it to half?"


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> And, for what uber drivers are getting paid ... they ARE scum for starving for nothing.
> bastids.
> Your waitress and bartender will spit in your food. Stir your drink with his penis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Cute story about a journalist who realizes what a rotten pax she has been.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...BUQQqUMIMzAF&usg=AOvVaw1xv_g2gTlIA9nLSgRm2Ke5
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting, Mista. Really great read!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Rushmanyyz said:


> I think the driver was kinda a dick to be honest.
> 
> I generally pick up only 4.5 and up as well, but I don't tell people.


I only drive xl, lux and SUV and dont care and would pick up a 1.0 fetus with no car seat with a brick of cocaine as a booster seat.

Its a case by case basis but i attempt to create a conversation with every ride, and successful I would discuss their rating. If I feel like they dont want to talk in will just stay quiet and move on



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If you charged reasonable rates a min trip would only be like <1 mile.
> 
> I get plenty of $3.00-4.80 taxi fares... those are the ones that really bother me, but I KNOW it's part of the job.
> 
> ...


Imo its partially ubers fault too. When I used to do x only back in the day, its the most frustrating feeling when you wait 4.5 mins and they get in your car and you start the trip and quickly realize you now Make less money than the cancellation fee lol.

I admit some nights some of those innocent riders got 1 star for me being in a bad mood lol


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If you charged reasonable rates a min trip would only be like <1 mile.
> 
> I get plenty of $3.00-4.80 taxi fares... those are the ones that really bother me, but I KNOW it's part of the job.
> 
> ...


Yeah, $2.29 ($2.44 for me, an old driver) for 1.5 miles is just pathetic.



Kodyhead said:


> I only drive xl, lux and SUV and dont care and would pick up a 1.0 fetus with no car seat with a brick of cocaine as a booster seat.
> 
> Its a case by case basis but i attempt to create a conversation with every ride, and successful I would discuss their rating. If I feel like they dont want to talk in will just stay quiet and move on
> 
> ...


They're not innocent. They know better now. If I took a short trip I'd tip and in cash.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I feel for this woman. It really hurts people's feelings when low rated. Have you seen that episode of black (dark?) mirror she mentioned. The character was driven insane by ratings. And that thing about China is true. You get low ratings and they mess with your life!

It really bothers me when folks say they down rate passengers for not tipping. Which has to be part of her problem. For a short ride with no extras, (luggage, long wait, stops etc.) I'm not expecting one. I ding if extra is asked for and not reciprocated. But not unless.

She seems honest and honestly perplexed. How many times have you had a passenger with low ratings that were fine to great pax? I always chalk it up to bad drivers being harsh. Maybe having a bad day. But really does hurt other peoples feelings. 

I forget who said the driver was unkind to bring it up. And I agree. Think from now on I will tell good passengers with low ratings that I gave them 5 stars so they look. And realize Uber once again decided it would change social norms (like not tipping) and any thing below exceptionally good, (5 stars) is failure.

I hate Travis!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> They're not innocent. They know better now. If I took a short trip I'd tip and in cash.


Objectively speaking they are innocent as the rule is they got 5 mins to get in the car.

But as a full driver screw them lol


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

There will eventually be a brand, or a thing whatever for people with low ratings kinda like Nike. "If you suck, just suck, and our autonomous car will get you where you need" lol


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I like this JOURNALIST.
> I GIVE HER 5 STARS FOR BEING HONEST.


Not honest enough. One has to be a real biatch-on-an-electric scooter to be as low as a 4.2 and that special someone will know why they are rated that low. She didn't really come clean with why.



Kodyhead said:


> ...the most frustrating feeling when you wait 4.5 mins and they get in your car and you start the trip and quickly realize you now Make less money than the cancellation fee lol.
> 
> I admit some nights some of those innocent riders got 1 star for me being in a bad mood lol


Mista T, this sounds familiar...


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Over/Uber said:


> Not honest enough. One has to be a real biatch-on-an-electric scooter to be as low as a 4.2 and that special someone will know why they are rated that low. She didn't really come clean with why.
> 
> Mista T, this sounds familiar...


Kinda wondered, too. But giving the benefit of the doubt thinking she really doesn't know?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Kinda wondered, too. But giving the benefit of the doubt thinking she really doesn't know?


Not sure if everyone has been driving long enough but for a while riders did not know their own rating and wasnt easily available as it is now. Before you had to hit 5 buttons through a confusing help screen to find out your rider rating which 99% of riders didnt know about.

When uber first allowed to see their own rating almost every discussion with riders were thinking that they were 5.0 riders lol

Even some riders with a 4.9 were shocked


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Even a notorious short-tripper can overcome the stigma and hatred with a decent tip. A $3.50 ride deserves a $5 tip. Period.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Idk call me cheap but I would be happy with $1-$2 on a short trip

You can slap my face and $5 tip will still get 5 stars from me lol


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> You can slap my face and $5 tip will still get 5 stars from me lol


I'll be sure to look you up and order XL/Lux/Premium/Whatever next time I'm in SoFlo. I wanna do this.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

If its 45+ trip you can slam my door for free lol


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Kodyhead said:


> Idk call me cheap but I would be happy with $1-$2 on a short trip
> 
> You can slap my face and $5 tip will still get 5 stars from me lol


I prefer guys who'll pay ME to slap 'em.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Idk call me cheap but I would be happy with $1-$2 on a short trip
> 
> You can slap my face and $5 tip will still get 5 stars from me lol


LoL, Kody. Right!?

Think it also depends on location. If ya constantly have to drive 10/15 mins for a $3.84 payout, bummer. But back to back pickups with in a few blocks, and ya can do well.

A friend visted Miami and saw his driver had made a ton in the last 12 hrs and told my buddy the rider it was all shorthish trips around town.

LoL, thats when my buddy offered me $6K for my prius to start Ubering. I had to tell him that here in CT, a $200 day (in 6/8 hrs) was once a month at best and rare. (normally a hundred a day) But $100 a day is my goal. So perfectly happy. Or mentally ill. But still happy. So me and the voices are....

happy

(wait for it. Some one will happily tell me why I should be unhappy, snork)


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Sure come on down to Miami and make all that money lol


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If you charged reasonable rates a min trip would only be like <1 mile.
> 
> I get plenty of $3.00-4.80 taxi fares... those are the ones that really bother me, but I KNOW it's part of the job.
> 
> ...


okay, so hate Uber for that.

the OP was talking about giving a passenger a low rating simply because they only wanted to go 3 miles.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Kinda wondered, too. But giving the benefit of the doubt thinking she really doesn't know?


Reporters are dealt the world and need to produce results from 9am to noon to a producer, Uber ratings is the lowest thing on even the smallest market reporter's mind, not that I think it is a small topic, kinda irony from other side of things, she was a fish out of water here lol, welcome to UP

If anything she is a badass for producing a story nobody would touch


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> And, for what uber drivers are getting paid ... they ARE scum for starving for nothing.
> bastids.
> Your waitress and bartender will spit in your food. Stir your drink with his penis.
> 
> ...


hmmm
another driver complaining about the rates.

Ain't that something. 
YOU CHOOSE to work for a company that's effing you so badly.

sounds like the problem is you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lmao


Rushmanyyz said:


> Only towards your race.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Like Kody was saying. I still find most riders are surprised to know they are rated at all. Much less then before. But still most.

I always tell high rated passengers. Who almost always ask what they did wrong to only be 4 point something. The main reason I think is drivers downing 'em for tipping. But a bad thing to tell them, the pax. I just say bad driver/had a bad day/ stuff like that.

I wish we could see why they are rated the way they are. 

People's feelings are important.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

And yet the article FAILS to mention the #1 and 2 reasons, other than a major problem, is Short trip and or No tip.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I have downrated for doorslamming when I wouldn't of downrated other riders lol

Depends on the mood lol


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Here in Austin when I bring it up it is “so long as it I always get a ride” lol, my focus is on rideaustin even if I got to get chauffeur permit again and cost me a day and 50 bones, nutso. Time to get 2016 again mental


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Here in Austin when I bring it up it is "so long as it I always get a ride" lol, my focus is on rideaustin even if I got to get chauffeur permit again and cost me a day and 50 bones, nutso. Time to get 2016 again mental


Keep Austin Weird


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Over/Uber said:


> Keep Austin Weird


Should be everywhere man


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Just did a ride. Not real into it this morning. And she was annoying. Long wait, directed me to move from perfectly fine spot and backseat drove all the way for a 5 min.trip. That took 15 to get to.
(But made an extra. 44 cents!)

Thinking of this thread, rated her 5. She, while annoying, ment well. And most was out of her control.

I've been one stared cause passenger had to wait.

Think there should be a second rating for the service as a whole and one for the driver.
We'd all rise a lot.


----------

